# Basement parking space - owner occupier entitlements



## smythee (4 Mar 2011)

Hi folks,

I am an owner occupier in an apartment in Dublin city. I have lived there for 7 years. Until now I have had no need for a car and therefore a car parking space. My circumstances have changed and I now need one. I have contacted the management company through the agent in relation to leasing a parking space long term. 

The agent has sent me what he has termed the standard car park space lease, which is a three year term @ €2900 per year rising by 5% annually for the duration. I think this is a ridiculous cost and i intend to negotiate it down. I don't have much of a choice if they stick to this price though. I have also contacted Dublin City Council as regards disc parking locally which they have told me I'm not entitled to.

My question is _whether I have any rights as an owner-occupier to a parking space at a given rate per month?_ even though I didnt buy one when I bought the apartment. Most of the parking spaces are being rented by offices in the locality. Surely residents should have preferential treatment?

Also do I have any rights to buy a parking space now as an owner occupier. I havent mentioned this to the agent/MC yet as I feel it would weaken my position if I am saying I cant afford the lease. ie _are they obliged to sell me one if I want one, since I own an apartment?_

All advice appreciated


----------



## mf1 (4 Mar 2011)

"whether I have any rights as an owner-occupier to a parking space at a given rate per month?"

No. You have no rights.

"Also do I have any rights to buy a parking space now as an owner occupier"

No. You have no rights. You can certainly ask and if there is a space available, I'm sure the management company would be open to discussion but you have no rights. 

"are they obliged to sell me one if I want one, since I own an apartment?"

No. You never had an option on a space to purchase. 

You could get involved in the management company  and seek to do business that way.

mf


----------



## smythee (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks mf1

As you have advised I intend to get more involved in the management company this year. 

My queries were based on the following.

If I buy a house in the city centre within a restricted parking area Dublin City Council are obliged to give me a parking permit at a reduced cost. My brother has one for €30 per month.

As the management company are the equivalent of the council in my case I would have thought the same applies. Fair enough services have to be paid for. I'm all for charging companies with offices based in the area high rates for parking but, as a resident I thought some preferential treatment might be due.

Just a thought.


----------



## markpb (4 Mar 2011)

smythee said:


> If I buy a house in the city centre within a restricted parking area Dublin City Council are obliged to give me a parking permit at a reduced cost. My brother has one for €30 per month.



I'm not sure that they're obliged, maybe I'm wrong but I've never heard of this before.


----------



## smythee (4 Mar 2011)

Well maybe not obliged but I know it is policy depending on your address


----------



## tiger (4 Mar 2011)

I believe where there is residents parking, up to 4 permits per household can be purchased (at increasing cost) where residency is proved (copy of license, car insurance, utility bill with name & address of street.
However a permit does not guarantee you parking on the street, and if your street is full, you're not entitled to park on neighbouring streets.


----------

